# Great Barr Hall, 2017 [Picture Heavy]



## ocelot397 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Please see below on the Hall at Great Barr.
I'm afraid it's in a terrible state, but there's still plenty to see. 
I've cut the pictures down as much as I'd like, but there's still quite a few I'm afraid.

The history of it can be found here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Barr_Hall


IMG_0446


IMG_0250 


IMG_0431 


IMG_0422 


IMG_0260 


IMG_0264 


IMG_0443 


IMG_0399 


IMG_0396 


IMG_0363 


IMG_0346 


IMG_0319 


IMG_0275 


IMG_0306 


IMG_0278 


IMG_0277 


IMG_0315 


IMG_0344 


IMG_0341 


IMG_0365 


IMG_0338

There's also a Chapel around back:


IMG_0427


IMG_0378 


IMG_0383


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 10, 2017)

shame its in such a sad state
thanks for sharing


----------



## ocelot397 (May 11, 2017)

Nipped back today, all the lanterns in the stairwells have been burnt down


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 12, 2017)

Needs a lot of TLC. What a state its in but yet I can only imagine how stately it probably was at one time.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 12, 2017)

The actual Hall was in a dire state in 1978 - a prime example of how listing can make matters worse and why preservation should never be in the hands of a committee (10 citizens local and true). I personally think that places like this are better served by tidying up the ruins, reinstating the gardens and parklands and opening those up to the public. Usually the ruins sit well in the landscape and the result is a peaceful island of nature - something lost in the usual '100 new houses' take on areas of land like this.


----------

